# we made a wish, you came true



## asha87

Hello, hoping somebody can help me with translating the phase "we made a wish.....you came true" meaning for my child (we wished for him to be with us) thank you to anyone that can help


----------



## djp517

asha87 said:


> Hello, hoping somebody can help me with translating the phase "we made a wish.....you came true" meaning for my child (we wished for him to be with us) thank you to anyone that can help



Voluimus et tu emerges. There is no way to really say 'you came true' since that's really an english idiomatic expression. I used emergo meaning 'to emerge'. These are both translated in the perfect because I thought that made the most sense. If you can think of another verb for 'you came true' maybe you'll find a better translation.


----------



## wandle

Unfortunately, 'you came true' is not correct English. 
Do you mean 'you came through'? And is 'you' singular or plural?
_Emerges_ is actually the future tense of _emergo_, which means 'emerge' or 'come out'.
Assuming it should be 'came through' and 'you' is singular, I would suggest:
_Nobis sollicitudini ultro subvenistis._
This means literally: 
'Of your own accord, you gave the help which relieved us of our anxious concern'. 
To change it to 'you' plural, just leave off the final 's'.
Please say if 'anxious concern' is too strong or too negative for 'wish', but 'you came through' seems to say there had been a real concern on your part.


----------



## Cagey

As I understand the original post, this is a figurative use of language, not an error.  The idea is that they wished for the child / the child was the wish, and the child [=the wished-for child] "came true". 

If this is correct, I agree with djp517.  It is not possible do a word-for-word translation into Latin.  We will have to think of a different way to express an equivalent idea.


----------



## djp517

wandle said:


> Unfortunately, 'you came true' is not correct English.
> Do you mean 'you came through'? And is 'you' singular or plural?
> _Emerges_ is actually the future tense of _emergo_, which means 'emerge' or 'come out'.
> Assuming it should be 'came through' and 'you' is singular, I would suggest:
> _Nobis sollicitudini ultro subvenistis._
> This means literally:
> 'Of your own accord, you gave the help which relieved us of our anxious concern'.
> To change it to 'you' plural, just leave off the final 's'.
> Please say if 'anxious concern' is too strong or too negative for 'wish', but 'you came through' seems to say there had been a real concern on your part.



You're right. It should say 'emersisti'.


----------



## Fred_C

«Votum fecimus et optate advenisti».


----------



## wandle

Heu, sub arborem falsum latrabam. Propositum meum retraho: Friderici sumatur.
Oh dear, I was barking up the wrong tree. I withdraw my suggestion. Take Fred_C's.


----------



## Cagey

Fred_C's suggestion looks good to me too.
This is a crude translation of his version. 
<We made a votive offering/ we made a wish> and you arrived <wished-for /welcome>. 

When Romans asked the gods for something, they made a votum ~ a vow or a votive offereing.  This is what a Roman couple might have done if they wanted a child.  The word '_votum_' was also used as a general way of saying 'wish'.  

_Optate_ means 'wished for, welcome'.


----------



## asha87

Yes Cagey has understood the meaning of it. we wished that we could have a child and it came true but the 'you came true' would make it more personal to our child instead of 'IT came true'


----------



## Cagey

You see the problem, asha87. 

"You came true" cannot be translated directly into Latin.  We need to find a different way to express a similar thought.  Fred_C's was one attempt.  It tells the child _"you_ arrived in response to our wish." 

There may be more suggestions.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

It may be worth pointing out that _desiderate_ (masculine) or _desiderata_ (feminine) would be synonymous with _optate_ (_optata_). In this sense it becomes in French the girls' name "Désirée", as "Aimée" is derived from Latin _amata_, "beloved one".


----------

